# yeti white vs yeti tan - scientific stuff!!!



## Jeff SATX (Jan 18, 2011)

a mechanic came to our shop today and i noticed he had a tan yeti strapped to the top tool box on his F550 truck. i asked him if he had any problems with it being in the sun all day long working with asphalt crews  he said yup, his first one had a warped lid :work: but this one is holding ice with no problem and has been on his truck since March with no issues. 

an interesting thing he mentioned though is... get this... another mechanic has a white yeti and it uses less ice than his! they put their yeti's next to each other and zapped them with their heat guns and the white yeti read 117 and the tan yeti read 168  

so who wants to do an experiment???? I think everyone should leave their yeti, brute, coleman and igloo in the sun empty for a few hours and then check the EXTERNAL lip temp and open it up and take the INTERNAL temps, let's get some numbers here!



i don't have a heat gun, i'm out.


----------



## Oyster Dog (May 21, 2005)

Jeff SATX said:


> I think everyone should leave their yeti, brute, coleman and igloo in the sun empty for a few hours and then check the EXTERNAL lip temp and open it up and take the INTERNAL temps, let's get some numbers here!QUOTE]
> 
> They'll get stolen long before then!


----------



## RockportRobert (Dec 29, 2006)

Pretty sure the Igloo and Coleman would read 10-20 degrees cooler just by being next to the Yeti.


----------



## O2BFSHN (Jul 25, 2013)

White reflects heat better than other colors. That would be why the white Yeti ran cooler than the tan one. If they made a black Yeti it would be the hottest of them. Of course it would still be such an amazing cooler it would stop the polar ice cap melt...


----------



## MapMaster (May 25, 2004)

My brown YETI stays so cold, frost builds on the OUTSIDE...or maybe I just sloshed it when i got the last beer out.


----------



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

you need to put a white yeti in a black powder coated pipe rack.
The pipe rack will draw the surface heat off of the cooler and into the water, which will excite the fish to school closer to the boat.


----------



## Won Hunglo (Apr 24, 2007)

Bidding on a Yeti hat on Feebay. It is up to $168.23 and I am still winning. Just trying to keep up with the Jones's since I can't afford the actual cooler.


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

Won Hunglo said:


> Bidding on a Yeti hat on Feebay. It is up to $168.23 and I am still winning. Just trying to keep up with the Jones's since I can't afford the actual cooler.


Is that safe to wear? Wouldn't it freeze your brain?


----------



## Won Hunglo (Apr 24, 2007)

Whitebassfisher said:


> Is that safe to wear? Wouldn't it freeze your brain?


Not sure. Tired of being heckled as an "Igloo Boy!" that can't afford a Yeti.


----------



## Main Frame 8 (Mar 16, 2007)

Whitebassfisher said:


> Is that safe to wear? Wouldn't it freeze your brain?


 Only when temps are below 40 degrees. They are guaranteed to prevent heat stroke in temps up to 180 degrees (Faenheit of course) They're not "that" good.


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

I'm competing with Bucee's, I'm selling the ice that my Yetti makes.


----------



## Gottagofishin (Dec 17, 2005)

Won Hunglo said:


> Not sure. Tired of being heckled as an "Igloo Boy!" that can't afford a Yeti.


Don't worry about it. I have three Yetis and two Pelicans ( the Pelicans work better BTW) and carry an Igloo in my poling skiff because it weighs 25 lbs less than the Yeti that came with it.

I don't need to keep anything cold for 10 days on the skiff.


----------



## dwilliams35 (Oct 8, 2006)

Heaven forbid we should allow any mention of the laws of physics when discussing yetis. They have an exemption from those laws.

Of course a darker cooler's going to be warmer. Geez.


----------



## horned frog (Nov 9, 2008)

Are you not afraid of your head being in that cap when it is stolen?


----------



## redfish bayrat (Feb 17, 2006)

Loaded my yeti (retirement gift) with my favorite beer, ice and a little rock salt. Drove 160 miles to the deer lease and enjoyed Shiner slushes. My old igloos never did that for me.


----------



## mstrelectricman (Jul 10, 2009)

Oh well.


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

dwilliams35 said:


> Heaven forbid we should allow any mention of the laws of physics when discussing yetis. They have an exemption from those laws.
> 
> Of course a darker cooler's going to be warmer. Geez.


51 degrees?!?! I don't think so D. Not with the minute difference in color between the two. Make it dark blue/white and I might believe 25 degrees difference. But not a chance in hell(Texas summers) its 51 degrees difference.


----------



## mstrelectricman (Jul 10, 2009)

Complete ridiculousness. Will the high end cooler haters ever stop...not till they're dead!


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

mstrelectricman said:


> Complete ridiculousness. Will the high end cooler haters ever stop...not till they're dead!


1 post shy of 3800 Make it count


----------



## mstrelectricman (Jul 10, 2009)

spurgersalty said:


> 1 post shy of 3800 Make it count


I guess only you would be watchin something so insignificant my friend. I don't pay any attention to that....more ridiculousness!:rotfl:


----------



## mstrelectricman (Jul 10, 2009)

Wow...looky thar, I got 3800 posts on 2cool. 
Actually I'm watchin these totally BA musicians on 8.1.


----------



## fishNwithfish (Aug 17, 2011)

Ill stick with my igloo. Yall can have the price of the yeti!

if it smells like trout get out


----------

